# Wish I had one!



## olympus (Dec 12, 2007)

By Will Dunham 
Wed Dec 12, 12:23 AM ET



WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Scientists searching for fossils high in the Andes mountains in Chile have unearthed the remains of a tank-like mammal related to armadillos that grazed 18 million years ago. 

ADVERTISEMENT

"It looks different than almost anything out on the landscape today. There really isn't anything that's comparable today in terms of its body form," John Flynn of the American Museum of Natural History in New York, one of the scientists, said in a telephone interview.

The creature, Parapropalaehoplophorus septentrionalis, was a primitive relative of a line of heavily armored mammals that culminated in the massive, impregnable Gyptodon, a two-ton, 10-foot(3-meter)-long beast covered in armored plates and a spiky tail.

Gyptodon, the size of a Volkswagen Beetle, died out 10,000 years ago. Parapropalaehoplophorus had similar traits, but was much smaller, at 200 pounds (90 kg) and 2-1/2 feet.

The findings were published on Wednesday in the Journal of Vertebrate Paleontology.

The creature is a member of a family called glyptodonts that originated in South America and later entered North America after the two continents joined 3 million years ago.

OPEN SAVANNAH

The scientists discovered the remains in 2004 working at 14,000 feet in the Andes.

The conditions -- thin air, scarce water and bitter cold -- presented challenges to the scientists. But they were not the conditions in which Parapropalaehoplophorus lived.

The scientists think the area has been thrust upward since this mammalian mini-tank lived there 18 million years ago. It was, they think, an open savannah about 3,000 feet above sea level, dotted with trees and home to grazing mammals.

"It was probably grazing on grasses. They occupied the role that on other continents sheep might have been occupying ecologically," Flynn said.

Remains of other animals living alongside it have been found, including a variety of extinct hoofed mammals, rodents and opossum relatives. No predators have been found nearby, but the scientists think that marsupial dog-like animals and gigantic flightless birds may have been on the prowl.

But any predator would have had a hard time making a meal of Parapropalaehoplophorus or any of the glyptodonts. They were the most heavily armored mammals ever to live on Earth -- similar in their armor to the spiky, formidable dinosaur Ankylosaurus that lived 50 million years earlier.

Parapropalaehoplophorus was covered by a shell of immovable armored plates, different from the hinged rows of plates on today's armadillos.

The scientists found remains of the shell, jaws, legs and backbone. It was one of the oldest members of the glyptodont family, and the discovery prompted the scientists to craft a new evolutionary tree for glyptodonts and their closest kin.

(Editing by Maggie Fox and Sandra Maler)


Email Story IM Story Printable View RECOMMEND THIS STORY
Recommend It: 

Average (247 votes)
Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â» Recommended Stories
Full Coverage: Anthropology and Archaeology
Off the Wires
Spartans did not throw deformed babies away: researchers AFP, Mon Dec 10, 1:22 PM ET Ill. landfill appeal denied AP, Sat Dec 8, 3:37 PM ET Feature Articles
The Zeus Trip at The New York Times (reg. req'd), Jul 29 Archaeologists let looters do some of the work at USATODAY.com, Feb 12 News Stories
Ancient Mayan Marketplace Discovered LiveScience.com via Yahoo! News, Dec 03 Cave May Hold Secrets to Legend of Ancient Rome at The New York Times (reg. req'd), Nov 21 Opinion & Editorials
Anthropology unites humankind rather than dividing it at The Guardian (UK)., Apr 25 Stonehenges all around us at The Los Angeles Times (reg. req'd), Feb 16 Science News
Ominous Arctic melt worries experts AP Energy source of northern lights found AP NASA will fill shuttle tank in test AP 21 crocodile-like reptiles die in India AP UN suggests Bali targets too ambitious AP Most Viewed - Science
Energy source of northern lights found AP Ominous Arctic melt worries experts AP Strange Shapes Seen on Mars SPACE.com NASA Aims to Look Inside the Moon SPACE.com Researchers: Human evolution speeding up AP Science Video
Indonesia: People vs. Elephants ABC News - Tue Dec 11, 7:08 PM ET Ominous Arctic Melt Worries Experts AP - Tue Dec 11, 8:14 PM ET Climate change hits penguins BBC - Tue Dec 11, 5:06 AM ET Healing Powers of Lunar Therapy ABC News - Tue Dec 11, 11:34 AM ET 
Sponsored Links( What's this? )

Car Insurance Quotes Online 
Compare auto insurance quotes from top companies online.
<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.insurance.com">www.insurance.com</a><!-- w --> House Payments Fall Again 
See Rates, No Credit Check Req. Calculate Your New Mortgage Payment.
<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.LowerMyBills.com">www.LowerMyBills.com</a><!-- w --> Free Credit Report with All 3 Scores 
Free 3-bureau Credit Report Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? includes Transunion, Equifax, Experian.
FreeCreditReportsInstantly.com Related Video 
Dinosaur Mummy Discovery 
ABC News 
Vacuum cleaner dinosaur 
Reuters 
Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â» All news video

Reuters Photo: An undated artist's rendering shows Parapropalaehoplophorus septentrionalis, a newly discovered extinct armadillo relative that lived... Elsewhere on the Web
CNN.com: On-the-fritz sensor grounds Atlantis again 
Time.com: The Global Warming Playbook 
USATODAY.com: Earthbound mission for NASA: Public health 
ADVERTISEMENT

ASSIGNMENT EARTH

Planet Profiled
Explore the world's wonders and the battle to save them.
MOST POPULAR

Popular Science
The most popular science news stories and photos. 

Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â» All Most PopularAdd headlines to your personalized My Yahoo! page
(About My Yahoo! and RSS)
Dinosaurs & Fossils News
Add to My Yahoo! Add to RSSÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â» More news feeds

NEWS ALERTS
Get an alert when there are new stories about:

American Museum of Natural History 
Chile 

Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â» More alerts


----------



## Sammy (Dec 12, 2007)

Olympus, 

Cool article!!

In the future when you copy and paste articles from other sites make sure you include a link back to the original article as well. By including that link we are covering our backsides legally.

Thanks.


----------



## olympus (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok sorry...


----------



## Sammy (Dec 12, 2007)

olympus said:


> Ok sorry...



No apologies needed on your end. It is our fault for not mentioning this or including it in the site rules. So dont think twice about it.

And truly, thanks for sharing that. It really was a great read.


----------



## olympus (Dec 12, 2007)

It was on the yahoo.com home page.


----------

